# Per SSH auf Server zugreifen und Befehl ausführen



## TomsToms (4. September 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein PHP-Skript, mit dem ich per SSH auf eine Solaris10-Maschine zugreifen möchte. Dies funktioniert so weit auch ganz gut.
Befehle wie "ls" oder "pwd" kann ich mir auch anzeigen lassen (zumindest auf root-Ebene).
Ich erhalte jedoch eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche meinen eigentlichen Befehl (Es soll ein Header im Cacti angelegt werden) zu übergeben. Dann erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"ld.so.1: php: Schwerer Fehler: libssl.so.0.9.8: Öffnen fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Killed (Abgebrochen)"

Wenn ich per putty den Befehl direkt auf dem Server eingebe, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Genauso verhält sich z.B. den Aufruf von .../php -i

Nach langem googlen und rumprobieren bin ich so langsam am Ende meines Lateins und hoffe, ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Gruß
Tom


----------

